# Raw feeding in Atlanta, GA



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a friend who just moved to ATL and he's needs to find a good source for his RAW food. Would someone be able to suggest some places with good prices for him?


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

ATL is a GREAT place to feed raw!!! Contact Alison Tyler on the  SouthEasternNaturalRearing yahoogroup . She runs an awesome co-op.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you very much. I'll pass the info to my buddy.


----------

